# توجيهات حول خطط السلامه العامه



## ماهر عيون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

هذه التوجيهات خاصه بمنظمه اوشا وهى تهم الشركات وهى تحت عنوان
Voluntary Safety and Health Program Management Guideline


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخ ماهر


----------



## مروان البرنس (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا ماهر باشا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور....على خذه المعلومات


----------



## amr assem (2 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## turkei (11 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ماهر عيون (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لمروركم العطر


----------



## k-9 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم*​


----------

